# 205 FRONTIER- aftermarket sound system??



## 05_NISMO_FRONTIER (Mar 20, 2005)

2005 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab "Nismo"

is nice and roomy.... but wud it fit a aftermarket sound system??

where to put the subs...amp...and such.....there's room but not big enough room for subs...unless you get some small ones.....

i also posted a thread a while back.... about the optional
"rockford forsegate" system for the 2005 frontier "crew cabs" only...
seems that no one has it...anyone out there with this option?? if so..
i wud like to know if the sound performance is great! and where did they put the subs and and amp??


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

Check out --> nissanminis.com

You might get some better ideas there.


----------

